# Beach Reading Pics



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I did one of these last year. Figured I would do another to try and help some folks out. These pics were taken Memorial Day in an area I typically fish for Black and Red Drum, Sea Mullet and Pompano. This is flat beach fishing at it's finest in one of the nicest holes and swash bars I have fished. This is the typical structure I look for.......

The fishing wasn't the best that weekend but I did catch some black drum, a few nice sea mullet and a few puppy drum.....ENJOY!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and flounder in there too ... sure a lot of people will find these helpful


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Very good flounder fishing in these areas at right times of year.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Very good flounder fishing in these areas at right times of year.


Thanks for the post.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I found a spot today that has a 100 yard long trough, that is over a foot deep from the enterance and has a 30 yard long rock shelf. The trough is full of rocks anywhere from the size of your fist to the size of a basketball. There were minnows, sand fleas, fiddler crabs, and even a few blue crabs in the water near the stone ledge. I am going to fish it tomorrow on both incoming tides. I would post pictures of it but cant figure out how to do it from my phone. It really is a sight to see. I can email them to someone if they would like to post them for me. Edit - I put them in my album, I still would like to know how to post them.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

OK - I feel dumb asking. But are those areas that you've marked on these pics places that you are going to fish later when the tide is higher, or are you saying that you are putting a bait in those places right now, as they are in these pics?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great post.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

JamesRiverVa said:


> OK - I feel dumb asking. But are those areas that you've marked on these pics places that you are going to fish later when the tide is higher, or are you saying that you are putting a bait in those places right now, as they are in these pics?


Where you see "Fish" is where I caught them and where I would target on a hole like this. In many of my past post I speak of how I target the "flats" and this is a prime example of what I look for. You have to find these places at low tide or you would never know they existed.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Where you see "Fish" is where I caught them and where I would target on a hole like this. In many of my past post I speak of how I target the "flats" and this is a prime example of what I look for. You have to find these places at low tide or you would never know they existed.


Thanks, I think I follow that much. What I'm asking is whether you caught those fish (or whether you would fish these spots at all) on THIS tide as it is depicted in these pictures. If you were standing on that beach and it looked exactly as depicted, are those the spots you would cast to even at that low of a tide. Or, are these showing the spots (visible at low tide) that you identify at low tide but don't fish until the tide is a little higher. I ask it this way because while I definitely would recognize this as potentially fishy water for later, when the tide is higher, I would never have considere fishing those spots *at the tide as depicted in these pics*. I think I am reading you to say the same - identify the spot when the tide is this low, but fish it a little bit later when it has a bit more water over it?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have always found that scoping out the beach at dead low tide and making a mental note or even sketching out the area helps a lot. I do it in the areas I fish every season. We have a lot of beach replenishment going on every season so it pays to do this.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

JamesRiverVa said:


> Thanks, I think I follow that much. What I'm asking is whether you caught those fish (or whether you would fish these spots at all) on THIS tide as it is depicted in these pictures. If you were standing on that beach and it looked exactly as depicted, are those the spots you would cast to even at that low of a tide. Or, are these showing the spots (visible at low tide) that you identify at low tide but don't fish until the tide is a little higher. I ask it this way because while I definitely would recognize this as potentially fishy water for later, when the tide is higher, I would never have considere fishing those spots *at the tide as depicted in these pics*. I think I am reading you to say the same - identify the spot when the tide is this low, but fish it a little bit later when it has a bit more water over it?


These pics were taken at or around dead low tide. When the water starts to come over the swash bar is when I get ready. Many times the sea mullet will come in first followed by drum and pompano if conditions are favorable and they are around. If you have decent eyesight and "know what to look for" you can see the dorsal fins as they dart in on the shallow bar and head for the ditch and/or rippled area I pointed out (looking for coquina clams, crab and sandfleas). This is an incoming tide hole only....sometimes you can pick up a few on outgoing as well. I usually find a few of these structure types within a mile or so of each other and hole hop. At low tide I head up the beach to fish a deeper water hole


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Excellent pictures. I had the same JamesRiver had and the same thought process thankfully (hey at least I know I'm not always crazy). Appreciate the pictures and explanation.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I figured that must be what you meant DitS but that additional explanation is a big help, thanks. The combination of pictures along with written descriptions (and the labels on the pics) is awesome.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Gonna repost the pics from last year as well.....pretty much the same philosophy. More of a slough than a ditch on these


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Great pics took me a long time to convince myself to fish skinny water. Used to just look for the hole and fire away. Fishing greatly improved fishing where I would have never considered before.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks dnts.. Pics are great as well as notes... I don't get to fish for the fish you and river fish for,but those are the spots I look for.. You answer many questions for folks that only get to fish a time or two a year... Thanks..


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

*Stickey?*

Great post, I've seen some of these types of spots and wondered about them. Like many vacationers, I've been casting too far!

This would make a great stickey.


----------



## Thomashs1 (Jun 15, 2010)

I absolutely see the value of attacking this type of beach (covertly) as the tide comes in, targeting those holes, cuts, etc. and thanks, DitS, for your time and effort this year and last. Phenomenal!! I'm curious if there is similar (though potentially diminished) value adopting this strategy on a receding tide? This is of particular interest to me because an upcoming trip doesn't feature "great" timing for low tides relative to family beach time, if you take my meaning. If I can mark and target similar water as it BECOMES skinny...well, I'm hoping that has some potential, too...?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Thomashs1 said:


> I absolutely see the value of attacking this type of beach (covertly) as the tide comes in, targeting those holes, cuts, etc. and thanks, DitS, for your time and effort this year and last. Phenomenal!! I'm curious if there is similar (though potentially diminished) value adopting this strategy on a receding tide? This is of particular interest to me because an upcoming trip doesn't feature "great" timing for low tides relative to family beach time, if you take my meaning. If I can mark and target similar water as it BECOMES skinny...well, I'm hoping that has some potential, too...?


I have caught plenty of fish on these spots with an outgoing but tend to do better on incoming.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

DrumintheSuds said:


> I have caught plenty of fish on these spots with an outgoing but tend to do better on incoming.


Suds.
how deep would you say the water is at it's deepest? Seems like it would be only two or three feet.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

surffshr said:


> Suds.
> how deep would you say the water is at it's deepest? Seems like it would be only two or three feet.


At full tide YES I would say 2-3 feet at best.....I will say I catch "most" of my fish before the tide is full in water 18" or less. I have caught some very nice black drum where I could see them coming up on the bar (sometimes right at your feet). I caught a 27" pup a few years ago in water so shallow the outgoing wave left him stranded on the bar flopping around. I walked out on the bar and picked him up....LOL


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm really intrigued with WHERE you are placing your baits in that structure also. Previously I would have spotted that structure as promising (if I saw it b/f it was covered with water at high tide) but I would have put my bait in the deepest part of the visible structure - right in the hole entry/cut through the bar, or else in the deeper part of a cut or slough. Sounds like you put your bait NEAR those things but rather than in the deeper water, place it up on the shallower swash bar or flat right nearby?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Used one of the "ditches" today,about a 10' cast.. Caught 6 nice seamullet in about 30min then tide and grass shut it down...


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Used one of the "ditches" today,about a 10' cast.. Caught 6 nice seamullet in about 30min then tide and grass shut it down...


Ken on the beach, Ken mullet fishing????? Sorry I missed that.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrun said:


> Ken on the beach, Ken mullet fishing????? Sorry I missed that.


 Don't get to do it often,but enjoy it when I get the chance...


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks so much for posting these pics, really makes for some good reading. Now if only I can remember any of this when down on vacation next spring.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

JamesRiverVa said:


> I'm really intrigued with WHERE you are placing your baits in that structure also. Previously I would have spotted that structure as promising (if I saw it b/f it was covered with water at high tide) but I would have put my bait in the deepest part of the visible structure - right in the hole entry/cut through the bar, or else in the deeper part of a cut or slough. Sounds like you put your bait NEAR those things but rather than in the deeper water, place it up on the shallower swash bar or flat right nearby?


You CAN catch fish in the hole and some people would even tell you to fish the outside of the hole beyond the bar as well (nothing wrong with this) but I catch the large majority of my fish on the bars and/or around the edges. Sometimes it can be the difference of just a few feet to whether you catch fish or not. I have had people fish the hole standing right beside me and catch little to nothing while I killed them becasue I was right on the end of the swash bar. In this instance the cut in the bar was a good 20 yards back because this was a wide swash bar (the wider the better IMO). The ditch runs into that little rippled/bumpy area and back out through the cut. The fish are often feeding right at your feet in that rippled patchy area that looks like a bunch of potholes.

If you also notice in the first set of pics there are actually 2 holes and they are about 100 yards apart. Many times you will have an instance where the holes are right next to each other maybe 50 yards apart. In that case I will often times set up right in the middle of the holes and fish the bar and ditch.

Hope this helps clarify!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DrumintheSuds said:


> You CAN catch fish in the hole and some people would even tell you to fish the outside of the hole beyond the bar as well (nothing wrong with this) but I catch the large majority of my fish on the bars and/or around the edges. Sometimes it can be the difference of just a few feet to whether you catch fish or not. I have had people fish the hole standing right beside me and catch little to nothing while I killed them becasue I was right on the end of the swash bar. In this instance the cut in the bar was a good 20 yards back because this was a wide swash bar (the wider the better IMO). The ditch runs into that little rippled/bumpy area and back out through the cut. The fish are often feeding right at your feet in that rippled patchy area that looks like a bunch of potholes.
> 
> If you also notice in the first set of pics there are actually 2 holes and they are about 100 yards apart. Many times you will have an instance where the holes are right next to each other maybe 50 yards apart. In that case I will often times set up right in the middle of the holes and fish the bar and ditch.
> 
> ...


 Yesterday fished the "ditch" and caught 6 in 30min.. Today I fished Avon Pier,in the "ditch" beside the pier within 5 to 10' of the beach and pull in this one.. 2lbs..









I will ask this though,yesterday I caught 6 in 30min,today I caught one respectable one as well as the one in the pic in about 20min... THEN THEY SHUT DOWN,BOTH TIMES! Guess I'm hitting the right tide,just not early enough??


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Yesterday fished the "ditch" and caught 6 in 30min.. Today I fished Avon Pier,in the "ditch" beside the pier within 5 to 10' of the beach and pull in this one.. 2lbs..
> 
> View attachment 9606
> 
> ...


MOST of the time I nail the sea mullet soon as there is enough water to cover the bar and get a swirl going. I like to see a constant roll of waves over the bar and many times you can see them cutting through the water (dorsal fins). While moon phases are debated like a religion I find the last quarter to new moon to be prime time for big sea mullet and drum (black and red).

Another thing I have noticed at times fishing these swash bars is that sea mullet come in first followed by black drum and red drum. Pomps are hit and miss on whether they show up or not but when they do you can see them darting in with the sea mullet on their sides.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

That's a nice sea mullet by the way!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Was the water clean up there Drumdum - nice fish !!!!


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

I need to start looking for these areas


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

River said:


> Was the water clean up there Drumdum - nice fish !!!!


 Where I caught that one was like swamp mud... Found some pretty nice water beyond 55 is where I caught the 6.. Was kinda hoping to see a pomp,but it was a no go and the fish shut off when the grass and current came at high..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Pretty Silver Drum there Kenny......

JAM


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for this thread. This info always amazes me, as the few times I've been to the ocean it all looks the same to my untrained eye. Which results in me simply convincing myself that the first spot I walk up to is great...and I cast as far as I can. lol.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Same here metro


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice pics and great info. metro/jon - nothing wrong with having one "long rod" with a bait out as far as you can throw it...if i can see the outer bar i will try to put some fleas behind it, esp close to a break in it...if i haven't scouted the beach and water's too deep to see outer bar then i just throw as far as i can...u will get some nice mullet and occ big pomp this way. the other rod/bait goes in close in the skinny water.

also this is great water for a jig/gulp combo crawled/hopped slowly along the bottom for flatties if water is clear


----------



## hound (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks for the pics, I have learned more from this forum since I "found" it than I could have in 10 years of hit and miss.
Thanks again all ....Ed


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Druminthesuds ... thanks for the thread... I fished a skinny ditch this morning on a rising tide that I would have passed up before (or overthrown to the break) and ended up with some nice whiting.

George


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Oldscout2 said:


> Druminthesuds ... thanks for the thread... I fished a skinny ditch this morning on a rising tide that I would have passed up before (or overthrown to the break) and ended up with some nice whiting.
> 
> George


Your welcome and glad you had success!


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks for all the info can not wait to get there and try it out!!!!


----------



## Thomashs1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey DitS, just curious, I'm still making plans to hit the beach a week from now and thinking I might best catch the rising tides in the evenings and into night. I get the sense you are fishing mostly in the mornings and midday...you ever get out after dark? And do you subscribe to the same near shore / skinny water strategies when you do? I'm likely able to scope out the holes, swashbars, cuts during the day...and thinking I might hit them at night (after the kids are in bed). Looks like the moon will be half to waning while I'm down there (Folly Beach, btw) so not too bright out as the week wears on...


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Thomashs1 said:


> Hey DitS, just curious, I'm still making plans to hit the beach a week from now and thinking I might best catch the rising tides in the evenings and into night. I get the sense you are fishing mostly in the mornings and midday...you ever get out after dark? And do you subscribe to the same near shore / skinny water strategies when you do? I'm likely able to scope out the holes, swashbars, cuts during the day...and thinking I might hit them at night (after the kids are in bed). Looks like the moon will be half to waning while I'm down there (Folly Beach, btw) so not too bright out as the week wears on...


Night is a great time. Especially on the dark moon.....I have caught a lot of bigger sea mullet at night and you can do well with puppy drum. They feed in close at night as well


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Surprised to see no one mention the use of a GPS to mark these spots they find..... 

For me on the first day back to an area that I have not been to in a while is chore number one. Should I get there at high tide I make my best guess (last GPS marks) and regardless of catching or not, move out at low tide to mark the rest of the area's I will fish during my stay....

Trying to find them honey holes at night or even the next high tide can be hit or miss, when sometimes/most of the time 50' this way or that way means the difference.

JMO


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Chris I have been using the Navigation System in my xterra to mark holes on the Beach.. Works Quite Well.. JAM


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

JAM said:


> Chris I have been using the Navigation System in my xterra to mark holes on the Beach.. Works Quite Well.. JAM


Well I must admit my Garmin has put me here a time or two... LOL, but when it comes down within X feet, it gets me pretty close, within feet....


----------

